# wax



## looneymatthew (Oct 5, 2013)

what is the best wax to use to build a shinney coat on old oxidized paint. ///not a cleaner but one that i could build up several layers and buff out.?????
please help.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 5, 2013)

Back in the day good old fashioned paste wax like simonize or
s.c. Johnson carnuba! You can put it on and buff, and more and buff again.
It gave real depth to the old enamels.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 5, 2013)

*Mothers or Meguiars pure carnauba wax*

I use both Mothers or Meguiars pure carnauba wax.  Both are excellent.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2013)

*Yep*

Like carnauba as well.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 5, 2013)

If the paint is oxidized, you will need to use some rubbing compound to bring back the original color first.  Otherwise you will just have shiny brownish maroon that used to be red, ball point pen ink purple-black that used to be blue, etc.  If you just want a shine, I like Johnson's paste wax.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 5, 2013)

I avoid wax of any kind or I will have to go over it again and again with a toothbrush and goo gone getting the residue from imperfections and corrosion areas.
Chris


----------



## steve doan (Oct 6, 2013)

I have  used them all in 25 years.  I now use shoe polish. Steve


----------



## steve doan (Oct 6, 2013)

Try shoe polish. Steve


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 6, 2013)

*KIWI Neutral Paste Shoe Wax (polish)*

DADDY LOVE TH' KIWI NEUTRAL ... I'm with Steve on this one.  Work a small area .. say 6" X 6" .. let wax air dry 'bout 5 minits .. 
buff out ... go to new area ... repeat.

DO NOT DO AN ENTIRE BICYCLE AT ONE TIME ... the wax may prove difficult to buff out to a remaining-thin layer ... wax build up is 
entirely possible.  

The KIWI wax is removable with mineral spirits.  

Note ... I have tried a lotta shoe polishes and KIWI dries very hard.  Have used this product for eons on gunstocks .. and it is never 
greasy to the touch after it sets up and is buffed out.  Get the small can ... the larger tin will grow old before you can use the last of it.

KIWI Neutral NEVER Creates White Residue In The Low Areas ... Use It On Badges .. Crew Cuts .. Flat Tops .. and Whole Wheat Bagels.




.............  KIWI ...  ALWAYS cheaper than diamonds of equal weight.

...........  patric


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 6, 2013)

*Killer*

I ordered me some paste wax and kiwi shoe polish. Ill try both .....   Thanks for the info. Quick style 

stoked

looney


----------



## videoranger (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.zymol.com/index.aspx
I like the Zymol products. Their wax can polish with out harsh abrasive and produces a brilliant shine.


----------



## wspeid (Feb 12, 2014)

If you're waxing a black bicycle, can you use black polish?    Also, has anyone experimented with the newer Meguiar Black Wax or is that overkill?


----------



## bike (Feb 12, 2014)

*be sure to understad the*



Andrew Gorman said:


> If the paint is oxidized, you will need to use some rubbing compound to bring back the original color first.  Otherwise you will just have shiny brownish maroon that used to be red, ball point pen ink purple-black that used to be blue, etc.  If you just want a shine, I like Johnson's paste wax.




difference between
POLISHING COMPOUND
and
RUBBING COMPOUND

the dupont versions come in similar cans but give vastly different results... most people do not realize there is a difference...

https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=nw#hl=en&q=POLISHING+COMPOUND+vs+rubbing+compound


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 12, 2014)

I used shoe polish on the stair treads of my loft bed I built... I must now try this on a bicycle. Good idea!


----------

